# Bob White Seminar on Effective Coaching



## vishalshukla (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks to all who attended Bob Whites seminar on Elements of effective Coaching yesterday in Costa Mesa. 

It was a full house (see below) with people from all over. Special  thanks to Bobby and Char Lawrence who traveled in from Utah, Denis &  Maria Ciccarelli who drove down from Fresno, Ricky Forrest and family  who drove up from Baja and all the rest. We were also very happy to have  Dennis Conatser who drove in from AZ to share Ed Parker stories. 

The material was extremely well received and gave everybody a lot to  think about when it comes to being a better coach/teacher and building  long term relationships with your students. 

Mr. White went over many of the things he learned from Mr. Parker as  well as ideas he got from other great coaches and leaders like John  Wooden, Vic Braden, Tom Landry and others. 

At the end of the session there was a Q&A session and the most  common question was, why dont we have more seminars on how to teach?. I  think that is a very good question and we hope that all who attended got  a lot out of this seminar. The seminar was filmed and a DVD will be  available soon. http://www.bwkenpo.com/store.html). 

Thank you, 

Vishal Shukla


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 3, 2013)

I was there and HIGHLY suggest that everyone pick up a copy of this DVD. So much great material and stories shared, I will be grabbing a DVD so I can try to catch things I missed during the seminar. I look forward to more seminars and DVD's with this high quality of instruction and information!


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 3, 2013)

Proof that I was there.... I'm the guy in the right hand corner by the "International Journey" banner of the picture in the red shirt! 

View attachment $312380_10200401015175389_1261727099_n.jpg


----------



## Bob White (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Chris. I start the editing tomorrow morning. We just received the last clip from Master Ken to use in the DVD. With Dennis Conatser doing the Ed Parker stories, Enter the Dojo, plus the contents of the seminar it should make for a good instructors tool. I believe it has some valuable material that can help make for better teachers. I know the preparation certainly helped me.


----------



## vishalshukla (Mar 4, 2013)

Last weeks seminar by Bob White on Elements of Effective Coaching was filmed for a DVD. You can pre-order the DVD on

http://www.bwkenpo.com/store.html

The DVD is scheduled to be available on March 22 at the Welcome Banquet for the Bob White Invitational. Below is the cover for the DVD.

Regards,
Vishal Shukla


----------



## Bob White (Mar 13, 2013)

vishalshukla said:


> Last weeks seminar by Bob White on Elements of Effective Coaching was filmed for a DVD. You can pre-order the DVD on
> 
> http://www.bwkenpo.com/store.html
> 
> ...



I will look at the finished DVD today and I will start shipping out as soon as they are printed. I truly appreciate the many orders I have received and look forward to feedback after viewing.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 13, 2013)

Bob White said:


> I will look at the finished DVD today and I will start shipping out as soon as they are printed. I truly appreciate the many orders I have received and look forward to feedback after viewing.



http://youtu.be/af-42aOQpi8


----------



## vishalshukla (Mar 14, 2013)

We are getting great feedback on Bob White's new DVD, "Elements of Effective Coaching". Following is a preview of the DVD. 
You can order your copy at http://www.bwkenpo.com/store.html


----------



## Bob White (Mar 20, 2013)

vishalshukla said:


> We are getting great feedback on Bob White's new DVD, "Elements of Effective Coaching". Following is a preview of the DVD.
> You can order your copy at http://www.bwkenpo.com/store.html


The DVD's are completed and we are shipping out the orders. Thanks to all who have ordered and I hope you find value.


----------



## Bob White (Apr 8, 2013)

A gentleman  wrote last week wanting to get some help in keeping his school open.  That is one of the main reasons why I made this DVD. It is not about  promotion in getting new students, it is about keeping the ones you  have. A sustainable base of students that you build your school on. The  one word answer would be service, but the reality is that it takes many  parts covered in this DVD to make it work. Orders can be placed at  www.bwkenpo.com. 
If kenpo is based on logic it certainly makes sense to try and  constantly improve your knowledge of our art and coaching skills. As I  have mentioned before, the people that need this DVD the most are people  that will never see it. They all ready believe that they are great  teachers and it's the students that don't respond to his teachings. It's  much safer to blame than look in the mirror.


----------



## Bob White (Apr 17, 2013)

The price of the DVD Elements of Effective  Coaching will remain $30 until the end of May. At that point the DVD  will be the same as out Purpose Driven Journey to Success DVD which  sells for $50. This gives people that are serious about improving their coaching skills the opportunity to invest in their teaching at a reduced price. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af-42aOQpi8 I want to thank all of you that have posted your thoughts on the DVD and I hope it continues to be something you value


----------



## Bob White (Apr 30, 2013)

These are a couple of the many positive responses from the DVD. I appreciate you all taking the time to give me your thoughts;
Hello Mr White,

I received the DVD and International Journey the other day, so thank you for that.

After viewing your DVD, I must say that it is one of the best bits of information given ever.  Not only is this for Kenpo, I will be using the principles in there for my other business which is in commercial cleaning.  

My wife who is a Primary school Teacher and a Yoga Teacher also got alot of  information out of it.

I just wanted to say Thank You as this has inspired me in so many ways.

Salute


Dane Barbour 
Instructor
Melbourne Kenpo Karate Concepts 



  I came home from work today and found my copy had arrived. I watched
the DVD through once and immediately hit menu and rewatched the entire
DVD again.

Some of the material you covered I have been the beneficiary of
receiving in leadership courses through my employer, Verizon Wireless.
The majority of the material however, was presented in a new context
or totally new to me - and the manner in which you presented it was
intriguing and forced me to immediately decide to implement several of
the suggestions. I have no doubt that future rewatching will enable me
to be a better student and a better teacher for my students.

I run a self defense school in Salinas,  CA, which is geared completely
towards self defense skill sets, and all of my Instructor Corps have
mandated continuing education requirements as part of their teaching
credentials.

I found your DVD to be an incredible resource on leadership and
coaching, and I am writing you this letter to humbly ask your
permission to make this DVD part of the required curriculum for all
Instructors at my school. The manner in which you presented the
material was concise and intriguing and I have no doubt that anyone
who watches the DVD will benefit. At my own school, I can immediately
see benefit to the implementation of several of your suggestions.
  Sincerely,
  Steve Zalazowski


----------



## Bob White (Jul 26, 2013)

I will be doing this seminar in Boston next weekend and I will be handing out Certificates of Completion after the class. This will be at the IKC's promoted by Doreen DiRienzo August 2nd-4th.


----------

